
100 Days of Swift - awaxman11
http://samvlu.com/
======
interpol_p
This is a cool set of projects, though it would be better titled: "100 Days of
UIKit."

There are Swift-focused ways to build apps, but the use cases where Swift
shines tend to be on the application architecture side rather than the visual
result.

That said, you're bound to learn a lot about Swift by virtue of using it to
build UIKit projects, so well done!

------
melling
This would be more useful if the source was provided. It would help the next
[motivated] person learn the same material is half the time.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
Or the next lazy person in 1/100th the time.

~~~
melling
yep. There's nothing wrong with making it easier for the next person. Swift
will be a great language for a lot of people.

Btw, I'm putting some notes online too:

[http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift_cookbook.html](http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift_cookbook.html)

------
makecheck
This web site nearly seized the CPU on my MacBook Pro running Firefox. I don't
really recommend clicking it.

~~~
tyingq
It appears to load all of it's large animated gifs all at once...18MB total
page weight.

------
tdriggs
It would be interesting to see the code for these as you progressed, too.

~~~
dovdov
Yeah, sadly, showing off his cloning abilities were more important.

------
huangc10
This is pretty neat. As a professional iOS developer who loves Obj-C (yeh
omg), this is a good set of projects/tutorials to compete step by step. I'd
suggest cleaning up your code and posting on github. It'll be a great way for
people to reference and even possibly show your future employers.

------
markdown
Anyone know what his experience level (with programming in general) was
outside of swift prior to starting?

Was this a pro iOS developer learning to do stuff he already knew in another
language, or a guy who's never written a line of code in his life before this?

~~~
avalexandrov
From his Medium post[1]:

"My background is Motion Graphics and I’m a self-taught Web Developer. I know
HTML, CSS, Sass, Javascript, jQuery, some Ruby and Python, but haven’t built
an app before."

[1] [https://medium.com/@samvlu/100-days-of-
swift-736d45a19b63#.f...](https://medium.com/@samvlu/100-days-of-
swift-736d45a19b63#.fg9ts1n4b)

------
coffeecheque
I think this is a more detailed write up from the same author:
[https://medium.com/@samvlu/100-days-of-
swift-736d45a19b63](https://medium.com/@samvlu/100-days-of-swift-736d45a19b63)

------
akhilcacharya
I would really love to learn more about these sorts of advanced animation
techniques honestly - never bothered to learn much about them, given how
painful they were on Android.

~~~
melling
Here's a bunch of animation articles written within the past 6 months:

[http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html?q=animation&age=180](http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html?q=animation&age=180)

It's actually not that difficult on iOS.

------
skyhatch1
Totally clicked thinking this was going to be some of weird but interesting
Taylor Swift shrine, but yeah, this is cool too. Useful for my buddies who
work with iOS devices.

------
jafingi
I especially love the clone of Twitter launch screen. Looks so smooth.

But would be great with code snippets.

------
wickedOne
nice to see that you've managed to engage and improve yourself using swift for
100 days.

being a reletiely new languauge, i think it would have been a more interesting
article if you had compared / benchmarked it to a languages you already know
and use…

------
randomsearch
Any idea how much time per day the author spent on their projects?

------
eddd
Very nice way to force yourself to learn the swift.

------
zhjie23
I was supposed to see it's a girl. Lol

